# Clothing advice for a newbie



## scook94 (27 Mar 2009)

What sort of clothing, technical or otherwise would you recommend for a newbie like myself (mostly for leisurely jaunts out in the country)? Help me spend some money!


----------



## just4fun (27 Mar 2009)

you can buy me a new bike if you want to spend money  failing that option cycling gear is pretty pricey. some padded shorts are a must imo and also a good cycling jacket which is light, breathable and waterproof. Justification on the grounds of increased safety can allow you to blow some serious cash on lights and i would also go for a helmet. ah and some padded gloves.


----------



## jayce (27 Mar 2009)

+1 need padded shorts or your rearend will look like a baboons arse


----------



## scook94 (27 Mar 2009)

Helmet and lights I have. It's more a question of whether I should be getting base layers, tops, jackets etc? I think padded trousers and correct undershorts are a good idea though. But then, should I go for baggie shorts, 3/4 or full length baggies or lycra shorts, bib or otherwise?

I don't want to end up looking like "all the gear and no idea" though!


----------



## jayce (27 Mar 2009)

If its a rodie then lycra ,helmet and gloves shorts a good start


----------



## marinyork (27 Mar 2009)

Wear whatever you like. It's not necessary to be kitted out with all this gear when you're starting out doing a few miles. If you're doing some very serious mileage then yeah perhaps but that's personal choice. It's whatever works for you.

If you keep your eyes peeled for the next aldi or lidl sale get some cheap gear there, or go to decathlon. I'd say the only must need is gloves and a drinks bottle.


----------



## HJ (27 Mar 2009)

If it is mostly mostly for leisurely jaunts out in the country then the only specialist clothing you really need is a pair of mitts. Forget the helmet, it is un-necessary and a complete waste of money, I speak from over 40 years experience. If you really want to spend money them padded shorts are a lot more comfortable on longer rides and a good cycle jacket is useful.


----------



## Randochap (27 Mar 2009)

A helmet is #1 if you value the main cycling organ -- your brain. I speak from more than 40 years of cycling experience.

Specific clothing isn't mandatory, but it sure makes rides more than a few miles more comfortable.

Check out the Randonneuring/tackle page @ VeloWeb for ideas. Proper shorts with quality chamois are minimum kit in my book. However, a jersey with rear pockets is pretty hard to do without, as well ....


----------



## scook94 (27 Mar 2009)

Ok thanks, I'll grab a pair of mitts when I collect the bike tomorrow. I think I'll hold off on the Lycra shorts for a while and look at baggies, maybe when it gets warmer and I feel less self concious....

The helmet question is, I know, a can of worms but I decided to get one. I intend to be taking the bike down to me sister's in Largs and have promised my 7 yr old nephew we'd take a trip round Cumbrae together. If I didn't take a helmet along I know he'd be asking questions! lol


----------



## HJ (27 Mar 2009)

Randochap said:


> A helmet is #1 if you value the main cycling organ -- your brain. I speak from more than 40 years of cycling experience.



Have you been wearing a helmet for 40 years?? 20 years ago no-one wore a helmet for recreational cycling and yet we all survived. There is money in fear, just look at the profits of the helmet manufactures, then try and find definitive study to back up you assertions. The reality is that the claims made as to the efficacy of cycle helmets are massively overstated. There is clear evidence that shows a negative relationship between cycle helmets and road safety.

End of rant. Sorry, I have probably started a war, but I can't stand the smell of B*llsh*t...

Wear a helmet if you want to, but don't be under any allusion that it will magically save your life.


----------



## scook94 (27 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> {snip}
> 
> Wear a helmet if you want to, but don't be under any allusion that it will magically save your life.



I know what you're saying and I understand. 

There was a debate on Radio 2 about earlier this week, there was lots for and lots against, but I'm under no illusion that anything other than a self inflicted tumble of the bike then the helmet won't help. 

But I'm sure Natasha Richardson's family wish she'd have worn some sort of head protection...


----------



## MacB (27 Mar 2009)

Scook, forget the helmet bit, go with what you feel best in that area, as for your OP in Oct08 I owned nothing that was cycling specific, so top down:-

helmet - I have one but have taken to not wearing it, personal preference

headwear - little wooly hat can help on cold days, apart from that, I need the relief from overheating

jacket - Winter/waterprooof I highly recomend the Altura Nightvision(I paid £50), but it is warm. For lighter wind/water repellant I've bought the Monatane velo featherlight in jacket and gilet versions(£55 the pair if you shop around). If you really want to stay dry in warmer conditions then a bin bag with holes ripped for arms would do it, for pennies.

mid layer/outer shell - I'm a big fan of merino wool stuff, but it can cost silly money, micro fleeces serve the same sort of function. I have merino from Rapha(£125) and Micro from Craghopper(£35 for 2), both do the job but at very different price levels.

jerseys - only got one so far and seems nice but pretty tight fit despite being XXL, will know more as Summer approaches.

base - have 3 of the Rapha merino t-shirts and, compared to cotton t's or fancy synthetics these are the dogs danglies. Had to phsyche myself up to pay £90 for 3 t-shirts but I'm glad I did. I don't worry re washing, go in with the rest at 30deg and no probs after 20 washes.

shorts/longs - started out in boxers and jogging bottoms, moved to cycle shorts waist padded(£20 each) plus jogging bottoms, then cycle shorts plus baggy shorts......and so on. Have just taken receipt of first bibbed 3/4's with padding(£35 DHB from Wiggle) and seriously think waist stuff may be a thing of the past. But this will also be impacted by personal physique, skinny folks can wear what they want

socks - serious thought here, cold feet have caused me to consider some of the ridiculous prices some places charge for socks.

shoes - I'm still a flat pedal person so very limited knowledge, but have just taken delivery of a pair of Impact Five-Ten Lows(£75). Only worn them in the house tonight but very comfy and you feel velcroed to the floor.

Hope this helps a bit Scook....cheers Al


----------



## snorri (27 Mar 2009)

marinyork said:


> Wear whatever you like. It's not necessary to be kitted out with all this gear when you're starting out doing a few miles.


So true, Cycling in civvies is good.
It is possible to get into a mindset that says in order to go on my bike I need specialist clothing. If one gets into this state, there can be days it will not be felt worth the bother of getting changed, so the bike gets left unused. Get in to the way of cycling in normal clothes and the bike will get used for trips to the shops, visting friends, pubs, clubs etc. etc.:?:


----------



## MacB (27 Mar 2009)

snorri said:


> So true, Cycling in civvies is good.
> It is possible to get into a mindset that says in order to go on my bike I need specialist clothing. If one gets into this state, there can be days it will not be felt worth the bother of getting changed, so the bike gets left unused. Get in to the way of cycling in normal clothes and the bike will get used for trips to the shops, visting friends, pubs, clubs etc. etc.:?:



partially correct, what you need to do is have a bike for each outfit rather than an outfit for a bike.....problem solved......shopaholics may need to rent multiple garages to store all the necessary bikes


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Mar 2009)

scook94 said:


> Ok thanks, I'll grab a pair of mitts when I collect the bike tomorrow. I think I'll hold off on the Lycra shorts for a while and look at baggies, maybe when it gets warmer and I feel less self concious....
> 
> IMO you _cannot_ ride a road bike in baggies! Padded Lycra shorts are the only way (or tights at the moment of course) +1 for Liddle and Aldi, to start off with. Cycling jacket (Altura Nevis or similar) and jersey with rear pockets also necessities. Don't feel self concious - you can't see youself when you're riding! Shoes, cleats + clipless pedals are near the top of the list too.


----------



## scook94 (27 Mar 2009)

Al, thanks for your reply, lots of good advice there!


----------



## punkypossum (27 Mar 2009)

Aldi should have their cycling stuff in soon, I think you have missed the lidl summer stuff. Good way to get kitted out cheaply - the shorts can be a bit hit and miss, but I've always been really happy with the jerseys, jackets and mitts from there...


----------



## HJ (27 Mar 2009)

scook94 said:


> But I'm sure Natasha Richardson's family wish she'd have worn some sort of head protection...



Maybe, but the chances are it wouldn't have made any difference. I am not trying to be callous, but when Donald Dewer tripped and hit his head, no one started telling us that we should all wear helmets when we were walking! The risk level is about the same. Natasha Richardson suffered a compression injury, such injures are cause by the brain moving under sudden deceleration. Helmets do not protect against this type of injury, they give limited protect against contact injures i.e. fracture or contusion. Such injures are less often fatal because they can be seen and are more likely to be treated quickly.

Personally I was sickened by the speed with which there were people popping up on the News saying that Natasha Richardson should have been wearing a helmet. This was even before any detail was given as to the nature of her injury and before it could have been known if a helmet could have saved her. The same people also immediately started saying that cyclist should also wear helmets, this just goes to show the vulture like nature of the helmet industry lobbyists and deep level of cynicism they have of the lives of others. It is about spreading fear to make money


----------



## meic (28 Mar 2009)

The one item of cycling clothing that I find that I wear the most is a Polaris jacket which has a windproof front, I wish it had windproof arms too.

I have lots of cycle specific clothing and walking gear, which I am happy to wear. What I find is that I get very hot going up the hills then the wind cuts right through me going down again, this is made worse by the fact I am soaked in sweat.

So clothes that let you be cool on the uphill yet protect you from the wind chill are the most suitable. I have lightweight windproofs but they dont let the sweat out the same way as a fleece or similar material does. Also they cant just get thrown in the wash.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Mar 2009)

I forgot to add: _overshoes_ - if there is one thing that makes cycling all year round possible and pleasant these are that. Cold, numb feet really put you off - in winter time but also in the spring and autumn. I use Decathlon's 1.0mm ones.


----------



## scook94 (29 Mar 2009)

I went out this morning and nearly got my trousers caught in the chain at one point, I've now ordered a pair of 3/4 bib tights!


----------



## marinyork (29 Mar 2009)

Just tie your socks round them. No problem .


----------



## scook94 (29 Mar 2009)

marinyork said:


> Just tie your socks round them. No problem .




You're supposed to be helping me spend money!!!


----------



## dodss (26 Jan 2010)

Yeah it might not save your life,i.e impacts to a wall and vehicles.Two spills in triathlon training had me looking at dents,gouges in helmets thinking that could have been my head.Plus all the time attending for stitches.


----------



## Globalti (26 Jan 2010)

My ha' p 'orth after 45 years of mountaineering and cycling: the best investment you can make is a Helly Hansen Lifa top, that's the very snug fitting polypropylene top which has white stripes on the arms: 







This is a versatile and justifiably popular garment you can wear for cycling, running, walking, skiing, any sport where you are likely to sweat. It keeps your insulating mid layer separated from your skin while allowing sweat to pass through. A cotton T shirt will get soaked and feel clammy.

The next best investment would be a pair of Ron Hill Tracksters:






Another excellent and versatile garment, you can wear them over cycling shorts in Spring and Autumn and use them for running, under a shell for skiing, as summer walking breeches rolled up, for general lounging around and even in bed! 

Both garments wash and dry easily and quickly and will last you for years. 

As a rule, for road riding buy clothes which are snug fitting because you don't want loose flapping fabrics and it looks naff riding along with a big jacket bulging out, as well as catching the wind.

Helmet: having clouted my head very hard on the pavement once is a fast tumbling fall I am never without a helmet as I reckon mine saved me a bad injury or worse.


----------



## jimboalee (28 Jan 2010)

The 'old fashioned' approach.

Many layers, top and bottom.

1/ A layer against your skin that wicks away the sweat.
2/ A string vest to trap air.
3/ A short sleeve cycle jersey.
4/ A long sleeve cycle jersey.

5/ Cycle shorts with GOOD insert.
6/ Cycle tights.
7/ Training longs.
8/ Lightweight waterproof overtrousers.


The reason for two cycle jerseys is that if you need to peel off a layer, it folds up and goes in a back pocket.


----------



## jimboalee (28 Jan 2010)

A pair of Blisteresist socks and two Thinsulate beenie hats. One to wear on your head and one to chop the Thinsulate material out into two pieces and wrap round your toes inside the Blisteresist socks.

That means you need at least two pairs of shoes. One summer and one larger pair for winter. ( best to have one or two pairs of shoes per bike, colour co-ordination and all that )

You also need two pairs of track mits. A summer pair, and one pair to wear over thinsulate wooly gloves.

Round the neck, get a young lady who can knit to knit you a 'neck band', or go to a motorcycle clothing store.

Helmets are optional. If you do go for a helmet, mark on the adjusters your 'no beenie' setting and your 'beenie' setting.


----------



## HJ (28 Jan 2010)

Cycle in style, it has got to be Tweed...


----------



## KevinG (28 Jan 2010)

Not clothing as such...but some type of protective eyewear is a good idea for all forms of cycling.


----------



## HJ (28 Jan 2010)

Um, why?? What are you trying to sell?


----------



## Willo (28 Jan 2010)

For what it's worth, from my experience as a relatively newbie (to riding on the road at least) i've found that shorts were probably the best and most important investment for me. I got some normal lycra (waist) Endura shorts for around 40 notes from Evans and they're just the job. Once I got over the image conscious bit I found lycra more comfortable relative to others I tried - and you can always put a pair of normal shorts over the top if commuting, getting on the train etc. I already had a light and cheap Asender light waterproof jacket which keeps the rain out and the chill off, plus folds up into the pocket, and would recommend at least some sort of waterproof jacket. I prefer layers to a thicker jacket so just a normal micro fleece if really cold, otherwise the normal tops i use for running. And if you've got money to burn don't worry about the all the gear, no idea image - if it inspires you to get up and out, investments worth it if it keeps you fit and healthy.


----------



## shippers (2 Feb 2010)

I got a pair of MTB shorts when I bought the road bike- baggy with huge cargo pockets, but with lycra shorts inside. Best of both worlds. I can carry fresh pants'n'stuff for when I get to work, a couple of spare innertubes and a pump in the pockets, no problem.

On the top, I started with any old t-shirt/jumper depending on weather, but have rapidly moved onto specialist cycling tops, mainly off e-bay or from Aldi. Nothing has cost me more than about £12. 

Then into winter, overshoes and long trousers. Overshoes are excellent. Trousers are crap, but that's down to not fitting well. Probably get bibs next time round. Got a bright green "speg" jacket (http://www.speg.co.uk/) again from e-bay, for about £20. (Don't think anyone has mentioned one here for less than about £50. They'll be better but these are probably all you need.)
Gloves are important. I wear a helmet- there's a chance it'll stop me from being dead and I quite like seeing my kids... I know there's an argument for not cycling at all and living wrapped in cotton wool, but if I died having not worn a helmet, my Mrs would make the afterlife, erm, hell.


----------



## snorri (2 Feb 2010)

Blinkin' heck, the public road gets more like a fashion catwalk everyday.


----------



## Debian (2 Feb 2010)

snorri said:


> Blinkin' heck, the public road gets more like a fashion catwalk everyday.



LOL 

Doesn't it just!

Baggy shorts from Matalan over padded pants + a £5 t-shirt from Millets + a £10 lightweight cycling jacket from Lidl does the business for me. With a £10 Millets fleece in between the jacket and shirt if it's really cold.

Even my Panniers came from Lidl and cost £10. Waterproof and lasted three years so far.

I won't win any fashion prizes but it's cheap, comfortable and works for me.


----------



## scook94 (2 Feb 2010)

Good grief this is an old thread! 

How times have changed, I went out last Saturday with some chaps from the local cycling club and I was dressed in Rapha winter tights, Rapha merino base, Rapha long sleeve jersey and my new Rapha soft shell jacket! Can you tell I have a thing for Rapha?

EDIT: and I'll add - I also have more money than sense! (before someone else says it!)


----------



## PC_Arcade (3 Feb 2010)

Willo said:


> i've 0found that shorts were probably the best and most important investment for me. I got some normal lycra (waist) Endura shorts for around 40 notes from Evans and they're just the job.




Best value for money ever : http://www.shuttvr.com/productdetail.php?id=shorts

£20 for the most comfortable shorts I've ever owned, altura don't even come close and cost more!

I paid £30 for them and they were still cheap!


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Feb 2010)

scook94 said:


> ...... and I was dressed in Rapha winter tights, Rapha merino base, Rapha long sleeve jersey and my new Rapha soft shell jacket! Can you tell I have a thing for Rapha?
> 
> EDIT: and I'll add - I also have more money than sense! (before someone else says it!)



- Well you said it! At current prices that adds up to £585 - then you have shoes, socks, helmet - bet you didn't buy them from Lidl/Aldi either!
Whats that other saying? ..... ah yes .... _a fool and his money are soon parted ......_


----------



## scook94 (3 Feb 2010)

youngoldbloke said:


> - Well you said it! At current prices that adds up to £585 - then you have shoes, socks, helmet - bet you didn't buy them from Lidl/Aldi either!
> Whats that other saying? ..... ah yes .... _a fool and his money are soon parted ......_



Nothing wrong with treating your self to quality gear when you have the money to do so. The cost to me was significantly less than you quoted (ebay and voucher offers to thank).


----------



## Debian (3 Feb 2010)

youngoldbloke said:


> - Well you said it! At current prices that adds up to £585 - then you have shoes, socks, helmet - bet you didn't buy them from Lidl/Aldi either!
> Whats that other saying? ..... ah yes .... _a fool and his money are soon parted ......_



Well, of course people can wear what they like but IMHO paying the price of a reasonable bike for a few bits of cloth does not strike me as sensible.

A lot of cycle specific clothing is a complete rip-off and is there to tempt the Beckhamites to part with the folding in the name of "image"! Still, as long as there are those who will pay for image the clothing will be made 

That's just me though.


----------



## kettle (3 Feb 2010)

Hi
I just use cycleclothing.co.uk
Great value.

There are of course other providers of cycle clothing availiable.


----------



## MacB (3 Feb 2010)

scook94 said:


> Nothing wrong with treating your self to quality gear when you have the money to do so. The cost to me was significantly less than you quoted (ebay and voucher offers to thank).



I like my bits of Rapha and will be getting more


----------



## PpPete (3 Feb 2010)

Ah but you've already admitted elsewhere to being a fashion victim....


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Feb 2010)

scook94 said:


> What sort of clothing, technical or otherwise would you recommend for a newbie like myself (mostly for leisurely jaunts out in the country)? Help me spend some money!



- just realised that you were the originator of this thread, scook94 - hence your comments: _Good grief this is an old thread! How times have changed.....
_- you _have_ come a long way since last March, and overtaken many of us in the cycling gear stakes! - and you have certainly spent the money, in spite of many of us suggesting otherwise. If we had read your first post more carefully we could have recommended Rapha, Assos etc. immediately, rather than trying to save you cash at Lidl, Aldi and Decathlon .


----------



## HJ (3 Feb 2010)

snorri said:


> Blinkin' heck, the public road gets more like a fashion catwalk everyday.



Na, it is nothing like Denmark yet...


----------



## scook94 (3 Feb 2010)

youngoldbloke said:


> - just realised that you were the originator of this thread, scook94 - hence your comments: _Good grief this is an old thread! How times have changed.....
> _- you _have_ come a long way since last March, and overtaken many of us in the cycling gear stakes! - and you have certainly spent the money, in spite of many of us suggesting otherwise. *If we had read your first post more carefully we could have recommended Rapha, Assos etc. immediately, rather than trying to save you cash at Lidl, Aldi and Decathlon* .



That's what I love about cycling, it can be as cheap or as expensive as you want it to be and still have equal amounts of fun!


----------



## HJ (3 Feb 2010)

scook94 said:


> Good grief this is an old thread!
> 
> How times have changed, I went out last Saturday with some chaps from the local cycling club and I was dressed in Rapha winter tights, Rapha merino base, Rapha long sleeve jersey and my new Rapha soft shell jacket! Can you tell I have a thing for Rapha?
> 
> EDIT: and I'll add - I also have more money than sense! (before someone else says it!)



So why when you turn up on CC rides are you so scruffy??


----------



## scook94 (3 Feb 2010)

HJ said:


> So why when you turn up on CC rides are you so scruffy??



Just trying to fit in with the rest of you!


----------



## HJ (3 Feb 2010)




----------



## snorri (3 Feb 2010)

HJ said:


> Na, it is nothing like Denmark yet...


We talk about it, they do it.


----------



## shuttvr (4 Feb 2010)

PC_Arcade said:


> Best value for money ever : http://www.shuttvr.com/productdetail.php?id=shorts
> 
> £20 for the most comfortable shorts I've ever owned, altura don't even come close and cost more!
> 
> I paid £30 for them and they were still cheap!



Kind words, thanks... They are great value... Drop us a line on our fan page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shutt-Velo-Rapide/283839068071?ref=nf and look out for special offers...

Pete


----------

